# OFRN as just a pet?



## Guy4God (Nov 3, 2013)

Is an OFRN with tugger/killian/birdie lines too much for just a pet? Thanks


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

I've never heard of those lines, so I googled them but found nothing. 

The only pure OFRN lines I know of are Hemphill, Wilder and Sarona. What breeder are you buying from?


----------



## Guy4God (Nov 3, 2013)

Hmm. I'd rather not say...just because they are on this site. I was waiting on an Amstaff pup....but got a message that these other puppies would be available in July...and the Amstaff will be in October.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Guy4God said:


> Hmm. I'd rather not say...just because they are on this site. I was waiting on an Amstaff pup....but got a message that these other puppies would be available in July...and the Amstaff will be in October.


Yeah, I think you might be getting duped.

If you want an OFRN dog, I'd look into Southern Inferno Kennels. They have some very nice dogs.


----------



## Guy4God (Nov 3, 2013)

That's the thing....I don't know if I want one. I think a Game bred dog is too much for just a pet.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Well most dogs nowadays are not really "game bred" anyways, meaning the parents or dogs in recent lineage are game tested dogs. 

I don't see why an APBT of any line would make a bad pet so long as they are properly exercised, stimulated and managed.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Guy4God said:


> That's the thing....I don't know if I want one. I think a Game bred dog is too much for just a pet.


Green Leaf Kennels - Champion Bred American Pit Bull Terriers Oregon

You could try this site. They're mostly UKC show dogs. Several of them have Lar-San blood in them, which is basically OFRN crossed with a little bit of Am Staff.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

An OFRN or any true gamebred APBT are not good couch potato dogs. They all make great pets if you are prepared to heavily exercise them and prepare for aggression towards other dogs. There certainly are game tested dogs in the USA, people just keep it underground as it's not legal. Norrod (ironline kennels) also has OFRN but he won't sell to just anyone. 

If you think a game bred apbt will be too much for you you are probably right and getting an Amstaff or different breed might be a better idea  good luck and hope you find something.


----------



## Guy4God (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you all for your answers.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

IRONLINE KENNELS..............and as far as OFRN is concerned, it isn't even close. Am I biased? Yes. Am I telling the truth? Yes.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> IRONLINE KENNELS..............and as far as OFRN is concerned, it isn't even close. Am I biased? Yes. Am I telling the truth? Yes.


I second that.

However, time is running out for anyone to get a high quality pup from this kennel.

No other kennel has produced more Champion OFRN dogs.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> "WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING AT?"


Wow, that is one good looking bulldog.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you Kenaii.......


----------

